# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Выгрузки - Загрузки >  Выгрузить справочник сотрудников из камин1.2 и загрузить в другую базу камин1.2

## ssp

Как выгрузить справочник сотрудников из камин1.2 и загрузить в другую базу камин1.2 , то есть все сотрудники перешли на другое предприятие?

----------

